# New to shooting competitions



## InfantryScout64 (Feb 3, 2009)

As most of you know I recently bought my first Remington 700 to build into a long range precision rifle.

Details can be found here: https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16662 

I am interested in getting into long range competitive shooting matches and I am not exactly sure where to start so I thought I was ask around here. Any suggestions on what class to start out with, what to look for in a particular match, and any other advise will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you for your time. 
IS64


----------



## skeeter (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have a lot of information on this, but I do know F-Class is 1000 yds. of the sandbags or the bench.:)good luck


----------

